# Agtek Eathworks 4D



## MCLLC (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi...new to the site but have been lurking for quite a while.

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone has upgraded from 3D to 4D and if so, what are your thoughts on it over 3D. Also, what did it cost to upgrade?

PDF Reader thoughts also....


----------

